# How much should i feed my pup?



## ziggy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, i have a 4 month old male pup weighing in at 12.6 kg. I am currently feeding him 3 times a day, and 1 cup of food each time, but he still seems hungry. is this too much or too little?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think at that age we were feeding 2 cups twice a day. If he is getting plenty of exercise and is not overweight you may want to try adding a little to each feeding, esp. his first one. We generally up our food amount a little in the summer since Samantha gets so much additional exercise. Just keep an eye on his weight and you should be fine. 

I will say though that many goldens will cont. to eat if given the chance, thus the reason that a lot of people don't free feed goldens. I guess what I'm trying to say is that he may not still be hungry, but just want more. Does that make sense?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

If it was up to Cosmo he'd eat until he literally burst. They'll always seem hungry, don't worry. Unless they start to be really skinny you're feeding them just fine. Cosmo get's 1.25 cups, twice a day (so 2.5 cups a day) and he's 4 months and 17kg. He used to eat 3 cups a day but we cut back recently. What are you feeding? that makes some diff too.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

I am not sure how much mine weighs but he has hollow legs he can eat and eat and eat..I was giving him weetabix and goats milk early morning followed by his kibble and a chicken breast then more during the day plus anything he could beg.I have just managed to get him off the weetabix as he was banging a dish and singing till he got it ..Well i feed different to others i make no set rules and i allways leave dry kibble down in case he feels like a nibble during the day..He gets loads of exercise and is a growing boy so i am not rigid about feeding.


----------



## ziggy (Aug 12, 2010)

ebenjamin85 said:


> I think at that age we were feeding 2 cups twice a day. If he is getting plenty of exercise and is not overweight you may want to try adding a little to each feeding, esp. his first one. We generally up our food amount a little in the summer since Samantha gets so much additional exercise. Just keep an eye on his weight and you should be fine.
> 
> I will say though that many goldens will cont. to eat if given the chance, thus the reason that a lot of people don't free feed goldens. I guess what I'm trying to say is that he may not still be hungry, but just want more. Does that make sense?


Yes thank you so much! It makes sense; I'll just feed him twice with more in each feeding.


----------



## ziggy (Aug 12, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> If it was up to Cosmo he'd eat until he literally burst. They'll always seem hungry, don't worry. Unless they start to be really skinny you're feeding them just fine. Cosmo get's 1.25 cups, twice a day (so 2.5 cups a day) and he's 4 months and 17kg. He used to eat 3 cups a day but we cut back recently. What are you feeding? that makes some diff too.


I'm feeding him the blue buffalo large breed puppy food


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Up to 4 months the rule of thumb is a cup a day per month...so they should be getting 4 cups a day at 4 months. Usually that is when you begin to cut back on the noon feeding as well. I usually reserve some of the food for training (take it out of the whole amount in the morning). Unusually active puppies may need a bit more, couch potatoes a bit less. Many breeders also suggest transitioning to adult food between 4 and 6 months. My lean 85 lb adult eats 3 cups of food a day, supplemented with about another 1/2 equivalent in training treats. Both puppy and big brother would probably eat twice their amount if I let them!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd do no more than 2-2.5 cups per day, IMO. You don't want him to grow too quickly.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Finlay at 24lbs and 4 months next week is being fed 3x a day. He gets 2 3/4 cups divided over the 3 meals, slowly working our way from 2 1/2 cups to 3 cups over the next little while. Finlay has days where he looks lean and days he looks great -growing pup, we are cautious to not overfeed -but the little guy would eat and eat if given the chance!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is almost 5 months and we're feeding him 1 cup at each meal 3 times a day. Sometimes I feel guilty not giving him more because he's just always so hungry, but if given all the food in the world, he wouldn't know when to stop! I wouldn't give him more than 3 cups a day because anything more just seems like too much.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue Buffalo recommends 2.74-3.5 cups a day so 3 cups sounds just about right.


----------

